# Bold, underline, italics, etc. buttons



## Amapolas

Sorry, but I didn't know where to post this question.I've been surfing around, reading the FAQs and rules, and I haven't been able to sort out the problem I have: I don't have the buttons for bold, underline, italics, etc. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gabriel

I don't know, but in the meantime, use ['b]This is the text to be formated['/b] for bold, and the same for underlined and italics except that with an u and an i in place of the b. Don't put the apostrophe. I've put it because if not you would have seen this: *This is the text to be formated*, without the code to make it work.


----------



## Amapolas

*Gracias. *


----------



## jtLeebs

It might be the browser you're using.


----------



## Gabriel

Amapola,

Why on Earth are we both chatting in English if we are both porteños?, ¡che!

Pero enchufle una b de baca larga entre corchetes y listo, chabón. 

(ah, y para que te apareza la carita amarilla, hacé el smile sin guión)


----------



## Amapolas

Ya me aparecen los botones. Se ve que fue un _glitch _temporario.  Gracias por los consejos. Los estuve usando en otros posts.


----------



## Mate

Amapolas said:


> Ya me aparecen los botones. Se ve que fue un _glitch _temporario.  Gracias por los consejos. Los estuve usando en otros posts.


Si apretás abajo, a la derecha, en donde dice "go advanced", aparecen todavía más botones.  

Aviso: moví este hilo al foro "Comments & Suggestions". 

Saludos.


----------



## Amapolas

Me imaginé que lo iban a mover, pero no sabía dónde preguntar. 
Gracias "moderéitor". 
(Yo también estoy tomando mate.)


----------

